# Coding new Parking Brake Actuator



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi guys

First post on here but been a "lurker" for a while, and been coding Audi/BMW for a number of years.

I had the dreaded parking brake actuator failure on my 2010 530D GT :-(.. dropped my daughter off at school to hear a horrific grinding as it broke itself to bits!

After a nightmare getting it out (guessing it must have seized, had to get the dremel on the casing in the end to get to the square nut on the right side, the reverse thread one) I now need to replace, and don't fancy buying new as it's £800 + VAT!!

Realoem tells me to go for any of these:-

34436868045
34436869479
34436882651
34436874219

With the last one being the one that my local BMW dealership would sell. Also, any of those four seem to supercede up to another 10 units, so guessing there is compatibility across the range.

Looks like the X5 is prone to this problem, and there are loads of 34436850289 units on eBay. I've had a really close look an the form factor looks identical

So my question is - what do you guys think my chances are of me getting this working if i install an X5 actuator in my F07? I think it would fit and take the Bowdens, but how would i go about coding it? I'm not even sure how i set the VIN on the new unit? I should i transplant the PCB from my old (destroyed) unit to the new X5 one? I had a quick look in E=sys with the PCB plugged in earlier on today and couldn't really work out what to do!

Any thoughts welcome!!


Cheers


----------



## Google4444 (Jun 21, 2017)

I would be interested in how you get on with this. Mine on E70 was replaced with second had part and still not functioning giving two error codes - 600e and 6011

Not sure if I need to code it or the replacement part is bad as well.


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

The way I see it, i have basically two options

First, I'm going to install the unit and then try and code the VIN to it using E-Sys. I think i know where to look.. seems to be some of the other e-sys options other than "coding".

Second option is to basically swap out the PCB (with the plug attached to it) within the unit. The form of the two units look identical externally and internally from what i can see online. There are three wires internally going from the board to the motors so fingers crossed.

Will let you know!


----------



## Google4444 (Jun 21, 2017)

thanks and good luck!!!

Like I said mine is swapped and still get error coded 6011 and 600e


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

Hmm, disaster

Got the X5 actuator and it looked completely identical in every way. Swapped over the board with no issues and installed it.

Noticed that the Bowden cable with the thread on it seemed to be taking ages to nip up.. didnt think anything of it and just kept going. 

Eventually grabbed the X5 bowden that had come with the X5 actuator and checked the thread against my old (broken) one from my 5 series. The f*****g thread on the X5 is fatter!!! 

So it looks like it is not compatible, but i will take it to bits tomorrow and see if I can transplant the threaded bit. Otherwise I'm faced with buying the 530D GT one at £800 +VAT

Will keep you posted.. had a nice DIY going as well!


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

OK so, managed to get around the above.

As it turns out, the units appear to be identical, well apart from mine got butchered getting it out, but i think that was more me not knowing how to get it out properly:-










But as mentioned, the brass coloured threaded thingy (i am assuming this turns when the brake is actuated) has a different sized thread:-


















Not sure if this is a thing particular just to my GT or whether all models have varying sizes. Anyway, the brass thingy was a really easy swap - so I swapped it out after giving it a good greasing and installed it into the car.. all good.

Also, i figured i had best swap out the circuit board too, so that the board was still coded to the car. This wasnt so easy as it was a tight fit, but a little chop out of the plug dealt with that:-


























AFTER ALL THIS! I am still stuck with the original problem of the grinding noise coming from both wheels and actuator, no brake action, and the alert on the dash. Here's the noise:-

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9919738/brake%20actuator/IMG_0113.MOV

So next and final step is to put the X5 actuator circuit board back in the actuator - maybe my original board is bad??


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

I think i need some coding help now guys 

PCB is now swapped. So effectively i have an actuator from another vehicle in my car.

Trouble is that INPA now does not seem to recognise there is a parking brake installed, so I am guessing I need to code it in some way.

There was a youtube video here:- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzGiJWp3xHU .. where at the 38:38 mark, the guy uses ncs-expert to do something. I can't get this to work (probably as mine is an F07) but I do have E-sys

However, totally stumped now with what to do with E-sys to get the car to recognise the parking brake.

When I connect, activate FA, and read out the ECU, no 'EMF' comes up in the list.










If i go "Read SVT" however, i do get my EMF in the list.. but there is no 'CAFD' with it to allow me to "edit FDL" like you would have for coding DRLs or something.










But i have absolutely NO IDEA what to do to it to make it compatible with the car.

Can anyone out there point me in the right direction? I have saved the SVT file and have a bunch of XML, but comparing the EMF entry to the other items, i cant see any differences where it is obvious something needs to be done. Help?


----------



## Google4444 (Jun 21, 2017)

Did you manage to sort it out?


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello mate

Still working on it.. was hoping for a bit of help on here to be honest 

Followed this:-

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=811347

So i worked out i need to flash the ECU or the car wont recognise it. I already have the ENET cable and e-sys 3.28.1 with Psdzdata 3.61.5.000.

The trouble is I go through all the steps, and at the final one where i do "check software availablity" and then "start", e-sys comes up with a popup (i dont have a snippy but i will get one tonight) about some files missing that are needed (i ticked blFlash, swDeploy,
cdDeploy)

But I am hoping if i follow the steps and am able to flash the EMF (Parking Brake) then it will "just work"?!

Can anyone tell me if i am in the right ball park??? Or why i get the error message at the last step in e-sys? Or maybe i shouldn't be doing this at all in order to make it work? :dunno:


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

Haha, oh dear, just quickly plugged in before dashing to work.. connected up, activated FA and did 'Read SVT'.. the EMF doesnt even seem to come up any more in the list. 

MOT is approaching and need that EMF going or the cars off the road


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

gatsoman said:


> The trouble is I go through all the steps, and at the final one where i do "check software availablity" and then "start", e-sys comes up with a popup (i dont have a snippy but i will get one tonight) about some files missing that are needed (i ticked blFlash, swDeploy,
> cdDeploy)
> 
> But I am hoping if i follow the steps and am able to flash the EMF (Parking Brake) then it will "just work"?!
> ...


Maybe your PSDZ data are only the Lite version and you need the Full version. You cannot flash using Lite - only coding with Lite. Flash requires Full. Might this be the case?


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

zkiifreak said:


> Maybe your PSDZ data are only the Lite version and you need the Full version. You cannot flash using Lite - only coding with Lite. Flash requires Full. Might this be the case?


Yea i was wondering that.. that may explain it. I've got hold of a copy of full now so am going to give it a bash later

Does what i was doing sound right? Once i do that process (blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy) might it work then??


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

gatsoman said:


> Yea i was wondering that.. that may explain it. I've got hold of a copy of full now so am going to give it a bash later
> 
> Does what i was doing sound right? Once i do that process (blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy) might it work then??


It sounds correct.
have you considered doing an Inject CAFD procedure? That might also solve the problem without the need for flashing...


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

Trouble is the EMF doesn't evn appear when i do a scan.. but do you know what the procedure is? Could you paste it here or point me in the right direction?

One from an F01 has turned up today so may just swap out the PCBs if i have bricked it


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7895934&postcount=3
 Shawn's da master


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

zkiifreak said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7895934&postcount=3
> Shawn's da master


Awesome... got a couple of options then, will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

Had to go to the F01 actuator as i think i cooked the X5 one! This replacement one now appears in the SVT list.

Couldnt inject CAF - just get this message but guessing there is not CAFD for the EMF as it is basically a motor










So following the process for flashing, i get right to the end (check software availability) and end up with this:-










Starting to think i am never going to be able to sort this out!!

Havent tried Psdzdata full yet however, it is still unzipping!!


----------



## gatsoman (Jul 2, 2017)

It appears I have snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.

After I had installed the actuator, starting the car up gave me a flashing "park" symbol on the dash whenever I tried to use the parking brake.. i was trying to do the reset procedure and when it didn't work i just grabbed the laptop. The flashing symbol was very different to the gong and fault text from the X5 actuator. Also noticed there were no errors in the fault log in ISTA apart from the old errors to do with not being able to "see" the X5 actuator. I cleared them

As per above, i tried to flash with no luck.

Locked up the car and headed to the house to see how psdzdata full was getting on unzipping

Then went out to the car to get it off the ramps and tidy up tools etc. And found the handbrake to be in full working order... i heard it disengage when i pulled it off the ramp!! It must have reset when the power goes off in that time after locking.

I hadnt coded it or flashed it so no idea how it is working.. the only thing i can think of is that I know that the F01 actuator i installed was from an older year F01 than my F07 is (the actuator has a 2008 stamp on it, my car is a 2010)

Anyway.. all good, and looks like i never even needed to get the laptop out! Maybe the X5 actuator I bought was newer and hence was never going to work? Anyway, no idea, and at least I am back to doing handbrake turns now :angel:.

In summary, it would appear that the PCB on my original actuator was goosed.


----------



## dengliwen1115 (Apr 18, 2018)

*same problem*

hi mate

I have got the same problem , but garage told me i need a new actuator and it costs 1500 , could you please advise if you have fixed it? and the cost?

Many thanks


----------



## E70_LEX (Sep 15, 2018)

i am having same issue i installed new emergency brake system & still does not appear i need help plz


----------

